# Video of front yard (day) first Fog Test 07.



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Was about 80% setup when i took this. Very pleased with the Fog Chiller.

http://videos.moodvees.com/video/547f48e5-ac4c-436d-8010-9a2e0186dd24.htm


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow that opening shot of the ground fog was awesome... what was the fogger you used? musta had some serious output...

Overall great layout!


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

It's a 700 watt fogger I bought from a local halloween store, actually I think it's made by gemmy. I get alot of expansion in the cooler but yeah it does put out quite a bit & thanks for the nice comment.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Very impressive.What type of chiller did you build?


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

What kind of fog juice did you use?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You've got a great looking haunt. The fog really adds to it.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That was awesome!!!
What's your fog chiller look like??
I'm interested in making my own now that I saw how awesome your haunt looked!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

omg me too i want to make that fog chiller! Amazing fog


----------



## DoubleX (Jan 13, 2008)

awesome awesome setup and kick ass fog! Nice job man!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I really liked your haunt Troy. I cant wait to see what you do for next year.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Wow! Barely a breeze. Did you use swamp juice?


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks again for the kind words, it was a vortex style chiller (60 qt) and I always use Froggys Freezin Fog Juice. it's worth the few extra $$ to get it.


----------

